# Calgary, Alberta anyone? ...or SAIT?



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

This August 2013 I am moving to Calgary to attend SAIT.

Anyone here interested in hanging out and complaining about social anxiety with me? I'll have no friends there, and it's an entirely new environment.

I'm terrified, but hope I can re-establish myself and make friends.

_Update_: I'm living in the NW! Looking for someone to start exercising with and working on personal development.


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoops. I'm from Calgary but im only 16.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Ya Calgarian 33 years young, hit me up i'd love to hang out buddy


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey man! I currently work out at SAIT 4-6 times a week. I need a spotter so if u wanna workout with me, that'll be great! I live in the NW too. I used to study there back in 2010-2011 but dropped out. But I'm gonna attend spring classes 2014. Hope to hear from u soon!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

redblurr said:


> Hey man! I currently work out at SAIT 4-6 times a week. I need a spotter so if u wanna workout with me, that'll be great! I live in the NW too. I used to study there back in 2010-2011 but dropped out. But I'm gonna attend spring classes 2014. Hope to hear from u soon!


Hey, I probably don't have time to help you with spotting but if you wanna go for lunch sometime to chat let me know.


----------



## snowberry (Nov 22, 2013)

I did go to SAIT, but not anymore because of my SA. I am around there though.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey snowberry, well I'm pretty secluded these days, in the heat of finals so if you like to chat sometime I'd be for it. Send me a message.


----------

